# Reefer?



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Now that I have your attention, I got this in the mail Tuesday afternoon. 623 Reefer, made in 1953.. This baby is beautiful. A little paint loss on the door "nibs" but that's it... And the best part was the price.... $3.99 with the box, plus $7 bucks shipping.....


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

WOW!!! Nice score, congrats. That puppy is in awesome condition.
Very nice. I think I have that car but I am sure not that nice. Great
price.

Merry Christmas.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

That is a nice car. The price makes no sense being that low with the OB, but great for you.


----------



## longle (Mar 7, 2015)

Very nice reefer.


----------

